

Facebook is Down - breck

Facebook is down(well at least duke.facebook.com--confirmed by 6 of my friends)...This is the second time in one month. Anyone else having problems with it? <p>I feel bad for all those companies built on the FB Platform that are earning $0 right now from their ads.

======
breck
Back up. It was only about 15 minutes of downtime. Still, it makes me think
that it is pretty risky to build a business that can't function without FB.

------
dappelbaum
Posting is messed up on muohio.facebook ...

